# shower drain insall



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

there be a little controversy at our shop on the proper way to install shower drains. use the paper gasket under the rubber or not? silicone between drain and base? 
my oppinion is no paper and no silicone boss and others disagree. if you use the silicone the water around the drain can't drain out. is it not ment to run down threads and down drain? the rubber gasket on the bottom of the shower between base and nut should be your only seal.
what do you guys think?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What does your boss say? Definitely use the friction ring and gasket and use putty or silicone.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

J.J said:


> there be a little controversy at our shop <snip>
> 
> The paper your talking about. If it's paper it should be heavy paper like oaktag. Probably it's thin fiber, anyway that is a friction washer without it the nut could make the gasket squeeze out. Then with no putty under the flange you're going to get hell of a leak.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I like Silicone between base it makes for easier cleaning and stops dirt build-up underneath. Definitely the rubber underneath and the friction gasket. Lots of roads to the same finish, one thing I dislike is putty, to many calls where they leak and its easy enough to quickly repair but the water left under a shower base, ew.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Do use the friction ring it is there for a reason. Don't gang up on me guys putty or silicone you have to use under flange some may call it the boot, or it will definitely be leaky. I have used both putty and silicone your callplease no debates over P versus S


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Putty!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Silicone!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Putty, ya ignorant fool!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

And definitely do use the friction ring, and definitely do use your preferred sealant under the flange.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Always use the friction ring!


----------



## Newvillage (May 20, 2013)

Time to bring out the manufacturers instructions. &#55357;&#56397;So if and when it fails the lawyers can have at it, while we kindly step out of the way.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Putty and friction ring. That's a first year app question


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks for your input guys. i found that the friction ring accually seeps water.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Putty and friction ring. That's a first year app question


 
i am a 3rd year and i just wanted some other opinions sorry if you thought my question was stupid


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

J.J said:


> thanks for your input guys. i found that the friction ring accually seeps water.


The friction ring should go between the metal nut and rubber. If the friction rings getting wet the drain is leaking.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

J.J said:


> thanks for your input guys. i found that the friction ring accually seeps water.


Huh???? Where do u put the friction ring???


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

If you use sealant under the body of the drain, water can never get to the threads, it won't need the seal that the rubber gasket MIGHT provide, and it won't leak through the friction ring, either.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you read the instructions?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

J.J said:


> i am a 3rd year and i just wanted some other opinions sorry if you thought my question was stupid


Didnt say it was stupid. Just an easy one as said before. Use instructions. But. On most shower drains and basket strainers starting at the bottom : nut / friction ring/ basin or sink / a ring of putty/ then the flange of the drain or basket strainer 

Ur boss and other plumbers most Likelyknow what they are talking about. Trust them and do what they say. If you think the friction ring seeps water ur rong. It should never see water at all and the leak is where you didn't put the putty the rubber gasket isn't made to seal from the bottom. It's ther to cushion the basin from the nut and acts as a lock washer and a spacer. Some basket strainers and pop ups now have two gaskets. On for top under the flange and one for under the basin. But they all have a friction ring !!!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to use silicone or putty, then I read instructions. Nothing on top side. That's what they want that's shat they get. No problems.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Did you read the instructions?


 
we use lycar and oaty drains not the no caulk style and they are the solvet weld type. i can't seem to find instructions for lyncar.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Didnt say it was stupid. Just an easy one as said before. Use instructions. But. On most shower drains and basket strainers starting at the bottom : nut / friction ring/ basin or sink / a ring of putty/ then the flange of the drain or basket strainer
> 
> Ur boss and other plumbers most Likelyknow what they are talking about. Trust them and do what they say. If you think the friction ring seeps water ur rong. It should never see water at all and the leak is where you didn't put the putty the rubber gasket isn't made to seal from the bottom. It's ther to cushion the basin from the nut and acts as a lock washer and a spacer. Some basket strainers and pop ups now have two gaskets. On for top under the flange and one for under the basin. But they all have a friction ring !!!


 
the thing of it is my boss says one way and 2 of our journeyman say another. that is why i am confused.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

redbeardplumber said:


> I used to use silicone or putty, then I read instructions. Nothing on top side. That's what they want that's shat they get. No problems.


Red Beard
I'd be very interested in seeing those instruction's ... got a link?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

J.J said:


> we use lycar and oaty drains not the no caulk style and they are the solvet weld type. i can't seem to find instructions for lyncar.


http://www.lyncar.com/plumbing/download/technical_drawings/7980-tech-drawing.pdf

Regardless of how the pipe connects, the assembly will be the same for any brand.


----------



## Aqua (Apr 22, 2013)

i like the glue type strainers, on the strainers it states no putty because its oil based 
i have gone back on many shower bases that had putty and no struct-o-lite under it and the putty squeezed out causing it to leak


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Red Beard
> I'd be very interested in seeing those instruction's ... got a link?


Me and a link. Ha! I'll look, or take a pic of instructions Bill.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

This is a quality Shower strainer up here in Canada Bill.
http://www.bmicanada.com/products/bmi_specs_2pc_shower_drains.pdf


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> This is a quality Shower strainer up here in Canada Bill.
> http://www.bmicanada.com/products/bmi_specs_2pc_shower_drains.pdf


Ahhh...that explains it.

Your drain funnel into the pipe connection so the only leak risk is to the outside of the rubber gasket. On ours the threads remain exposed so if water goes anywhere other than inside the drain fitting there is a leak.

Do they have those with a no-caulk style drain connection below the thread funnel or are they all threaded or solvent weld?

I like the looks of it, but the no-caulk connection makes the rough-in not so critical.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i think the op was trying to ask about tile showers with a clamp down ring?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't think so. He said nothing about a pan line. Bolting flange or weep holes


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

your right tex.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> This is a quality Shower strainer up here in Canada Bill.
> http://www.bmicanada.com/products/bmi_specs_2pc_shower_drains.pdf


thanks redbeard. this clears up all my cofusion and gives me a strong arugument at the shop.


----------

